# Sloppy poo!



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

AMJ said:


> my thoroughbred has had runny poo for a while now but i'm not sure why! She has moved fields to a field with more grass but she started getting runny poo before this! It looks a normal colour but it looks like cow pat! Any ideas why she has runny poo or what I do to get rid of it will be very helpful!


Horses will produce less solid faeces when they have a diet change to something richer - whether pasture, or change from hay to haylage, or sometimes when their hard feed is changed. It should go back to a more solid consistency within a few weeks as the digestive system adjusts - if it doesn't, get it checked out, as you should if there is no obvious diet change triggering it. Runny manure is a sign of high gut motility and low absorption both of water and of nutrients from the feed, so it should be monitored and checked by a vet if it doesn't sort itself, as it's not good for them.

My horse changed fields to a richer grass last week, and his droppings are only just back to normal a week later. But he is ok now. If your horse's droppings don't go back to normal, I'd definitely get a vet to take a sample and test it. All sorts of infections or worms can cause this.


----------

